# Java Plugin FreeBSD 8.0 amd64



## shepper (Dec 7, 2009)

The Sun Licensed Java binary is not available on http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml for FreeBSD 8.0

I am mainly in search of the plugin and was wondering what was the easiest way to go?

1)  Will the 7 amd64 binary work in 8?
2)  Is it missing because it was replaced by openjdk/icedtea?  I installed both of these as binaries but am not have not found the instructions on linking the plugin.  aboutlugins does not show any java plugins
3)  Another option would be to build from ports.  Which one can be done with minimal bootstrapping jre vs openjdk?

Anybody been down this road for 8-stable on an amd64?
Thanks in advance


----------



## phoenix (Dec 7, 2009)

You can install the FreeBSD 7.x binary.  Just be sure to install the misc/compat7x port, and that your kernel includes *options COMPAT_FREEBSD7* (GENERIC includes it).

Once that's installed, you can use it to build the openjdk port, to get a native 8.x binary.

Once that's installed, you can remove the FreeBSD 7.x java package and the compat7x port. (Or just use the FreeBSD 7.x binary.)


----------



## shepper (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks

All things considered I would prefer the openjdk port over the Sun licensed ports.  Does the openjdk/icedtea-plugs work relatively well or would it be best to go through all the license agreements at Sun?


----------



## aragon (Dec 8, 2009)

I just installed diablo-jdk16 on FreeBSD 8.0 AMD64 today.  Works fine.  The port depends on misc/compat7x, so no need to install it manually.

Mine's working fine as a plugin in Firefox 3.5 too.


----------



## shepper (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Phoenix I have a native java plugin.  I've done this is OpenBSD and found that the links to download Sun source and binaries to be outdated in the Makefile.  This went smooth.


----------

